# CD play problem



## spike47 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi 
I have downloaded some music and burnt it to a CD as MP3, it plays fine in my stereo sytem ,on my PC , but it will not play in my car CD player , as anyone got any idea as to why or if I should convert it to something other than MP3 .

cheers
spike


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Car player has to support MP3 for it to work. Check your model specs. If it does, try a different brand of disc.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you close the disc when burning?


----------

